# Portugal for winter 2016



## Jumper_C (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

We have never been to Portugal before but fancy spending some time there this winter.  We plan on being in Portugal 29th September onwards.  

We will be travelling over north coast of Spain then into Portugal planning then on heading south along coast if possible.  We will be around Gibraltar end of November.  Any suggestions of places to visit/avoid.  Prefer wild camp or aires as opposed to sites. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 7, 2016)

There are Iberia POIs available to help.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 7, 2016)

Jumper_C said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have never been to Portugal before but fancy spending some time there this winter.  We plan on being in Portugal 29th September onwards.
> 
> ...



Good evening Mr Collins,

We are intending to do the same route earlier on in September and we intend to try the bears' POI's so it will be interesting to compare notes and everybody else will probably be interested.

Bernie


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2016)

just go along that north spanish coast hug the sea and around and down . there are thousands of nice places to stop . an odd night here there nobody cares . just think about where you are . park dont camp. use eyes ears etc . we might be doing it that way in november . but it might be rainy and if it rains in portugal it doesnt know when to stop . but hug the coast forest tracks go to real nice places .


----------



## Jumper_C (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for all advice.  Will go through POI's.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2016)

before you go look on amazon and get a mapamax  map book . its really worth having . shows names of just about all the beaches etc that other ones dont show . best map of spain i know of with out getting into carrying loads of local ones . 
you never know if you get inland around ourique you might find kenspain at chicken mamas by the reservoir.  i like the coast but we do go inland sometimes .


----------



## roamingman (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Alan
Put mapamax map book   into amozon said could not find


----------



## IJenk52 (Jun 8, 2016)

Try this:
Mapamax España y Portugal 2015 / Road Atlas of Spain and Portugal: Esacala 1:400.000 1cm: 4km: Amazon.co.uk: Anaya Touring Club: 9788499356488: Books


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2016)

roamingman said:


> Hi Alan
> Put mapamax map book   into amozon said could not find


Amazon.co.uk: mapamax: Books
i found it ok . scroll down some are cheaper than others .


----------



## Tidster (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi
Also going to Portugal for the 1st time 30 sept
Thanks for the info


----------



## n brown (Jun 8, 2016)

although all the well known places are getting filled up with vans ,there are plenty of places to park up. stay at beaches all day if that's your thing, then drive off on lesser known tracks to find a place. i can think of dozens of places by rivers and lakes that rarely if ever see a camper, but you have to explore a bit


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Jumper,

We traveled along the coast of Spain to Gibraltar and up to Portugal in November 2014 and had so much rain and flooding on the the site we came back into Spain within two day.We follow the weather maps while traveling and the better weather seemed to be around Valencia so this year 2015 we stayed in the Valencia area at Cap Blanc for Christmas and New Year and checked out the weather in Portugal and it was still very wet.


Snowbirds:wave:




Jumper_C said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have never been to Portugal before but fancy spending some time there this winter.  We plan on being in Portugal 29th September onwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 8, 2016)

IJenk52 said:


> Try this:
> Mapamax EspaÃ±a y Portugal 2015 / Road Atlas of Spain and Portugal: Esacala 1:400.000 1cm: 4km: Amazon.co.uk: Anaya Touring Club: 9788499356488: Books



Hi there

Are they really £53.68? Sounds a bit steep to me.

Bernie


----------



## IJenk52 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wow!!!!  When I looked this morning there were 2 used and 2 new copies for sale, the max price was about a tenner!  Perhaps there's been a rush and someone is trying it on!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2016)

IJenk52 said:


> Wow!!!!  When I looked this morning there were 2 used and 2 new copies for sale, the max price was about a tenner!  Perhaps there's been a rush and someone is trying it on!


still are about 8 quid plus postage so about 10,63 quid . 
i got mine cheaper earlier on last month. 
there is someone asking that daft amount but maybe they are on drugs . ha ha . 
you can buy in spain but they seem to run out of them quickly.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi,

I realise I am being a pain do you know if they do an English version

Bernie


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I realise I am being a pain do you know if they do an English version
> 
> Bernie



its a map. there really is hardly anything you would need in english. 
the places are in their language . 
the legend to start is so easy to understand they just use road colours etc same as uk maps .


----------



## Skar (Jun 8, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I realise I am being a pain do you know if they do an English version
> 
> Bernie



it's the one that I had in Spain Bernie (not sure if you looked at it though), excellent map with enough detail but not too much.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2016)

yes its not like ordanance survey style but is good at lots of little beaches coves that other maps dont name or show . i have been using them since 2009 . i am sat with a 2010 here by the computer . have newer ones in the trailer and truck. 
sometimes you want to know the names of the little places that one tells you.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2016)

WellWornTraveller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I realise I am being a pain do you know if they do an English version
> 
> Bernie



Mapamax 2013: Carreteras de España y Portugal escala 1:400.000 / Roads of Spain and Portugal 1:400, 000 Scale: Amazon.co.uk: Anaya Touring: 9788499355061: Books


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi All,

Reference mapamax. Ordered it now. only four left.

Thanks for all your help.:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Bernie


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Mapamax España y Portugal 2015 / Road Atlas of Spain and Portugal: Esacala 1:400.000 1cm: 4km: Amazon.co.uk: Anaya Touring Club: 9788499356488: Books



i just pressed on that. it says i bought one on the 31st may 2013.
i also bought this years on 6th june . it was 6.87 quid then with 2 quid postage .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2016)

Mapamax 2012: Carreteras de Espana y Portugal Escala 1:400, 000 / Road Atlas of Spain and Portugal Scale 1:400, 000: Amazon.co.uk: Anaya Touring Club: 9788499352800: Books

seems i bought one of these as well. i know i have a few . but not at that price .
14 july 2012 .


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i just pressed on that. it says i bought one on the 31st may 2013.
> i also bought this years on 6th june . it was 6.87 quid then with 2 quid postage .



I bought one this morning and the link is to the one I bought at £5.79 plus postage. I think that I must have bought their last one and they are putting this outrageous price to stop folks trying to buy something they do not have in stock or something is amiss with the Amazon links!


----------



## deckboy (Jun 8, 2016)

Good Portuguese website for Aires etc - Campingcar Portugal:

*Campingcar Portugal*


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 9, 2016)

heading south ourselves September time last time we went we went down the border country with the intention of going to the algarve never got out of the barrogems absolutely stunning free parking water and toilet facilities freely available the only spoiler is people parking up for months at a time , we some to a Brit at Minaz Dominguez who had been there for 5 months who regarded himself as a local but didn't think he owned the community anything, each to their own but some do take the urine ,


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi RubyKen

Call me nosey or thick I don't mind which but where is this Minaz Dominguez you mention in your last post? I can't find it on google maps or google earth, I even tried spelling with both a "g" and a "q".


Bernie


----------



## vwalan (Jun 9, 2016)

possibly means ...mina de sao domingos by the portugese -spanish border.


----------



## BKen2 (Jun 11, 2016)

And dont forget Portuguese time is the same as the UK ..caught us out one day ..we where still on Spanish time arrived a bit early for a show.:lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 12, 2016)

Following this thread with great interest


----------



## torridtime (Jun 12, 2016)

*Portugal 2016*

Hello. I have just joined today. Maybe I can help. We returned from Santander in May after six months in Portugal. We have a fortnight in northern Spain usually in October, weather still ok at that time. We are booked for early October. We only wild camp. PM me if you like. Torridtime.


----------



## Jumper_C (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you all again for the advice.  Hopefully we may meet some of you over the winter.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jul 29, 2016)

If anyone is interested our trip in March/April is at Well Worn Travellers | The Next Chapter or Two

Bernie:tongue::tongue:


----------

